# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  بار بشكل الكعبة المشرفة يا مسلمين...

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[mtohg=#4a2f2f]http://www.al79n.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=765&stc=1&d=1236198293[/mtohg]

يستمر مسلسل الاستهزاء بالاسلام فبعد الصور المسيئة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومحاولة الاستهزاء بالاعبين المسلمين في مختلف بقاع العالم و البرنامج اليهودي الذي يستهزء بالرسول والاسلام ها هم الامريكان بنوا بار بشكل الكعبة المشرفة والجدير بالذكر ان شركة ابل(شركة للكمبيوتر) هي صاحبة البار ... الذي تم بناءه قبل عامين  في مدينة نيويورك لكن بقى شبه سري...

من يقف امام هذه الامور هل هذه هي حرية الدين التي ينادوا بها

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل...

----------


## محمد العزام

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

والمخفي اعظم

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الله يرحمنا برحمته

يسلمو

----------


## النورس الحزين

كل هاذا بسبب بعدنا عن دينا
الدين الاسلامي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

thx for all :SnipeR (102):

----------


## زهره التوليب

الرجاء عدم تناقل مثل هذه الاخبار
هم بيعطونا راس الخيط واحنا بننشر :Bl (1):

----------


## غسان

أود أن ألفت  انتباهكم بأنه هناك بعض المواضيع التي يطلع علينا بها بين الحين والحين, بعض الشباب الله أعلم بنياتهم على إنها تحذير وتخويف 
للناس من المعاصي !!! فنقوم بإرسالها عبر الإميل ووضعها بالمنتديات ثم نكتشف بعد فترة أنها كانت كذبا في كذب ولكن بعد أن يكون قد ضحك منا أعداؤنا وشبعوا ضحكا. 

وفيما يلي أمثلة من هذه الحوادث التي ثبت كذبها جميعا :- 


1. قصة الشاب الذي فتحوا قبره بعد 3 ساعات فوجدوه متفحما من اثر عذاب القبر ونشرت صورته 
الحقيقة: الجثة لفتاة سعودية احترقت في حادث 


2. قصة الفتاة العمانية التي تحولت لعنزة مشوهة لأنها استهزأت بقراءة القرآن. 
الحقيقة: الصورة هي صورة عمل فني لفنانة فرنسية. 


3. صورة الجني الذي قام شاب إماراتي بتصويره في كهف ومات الشاب مباشرة بعد تصويره. 
الحقيقة: الجني عبارة عن نحت متقن في احد الكهوف وعيونه متصلة بمفتاح كهربائي لإضاءة العينين باللون الأحمر. 


4. صورة لحديقة بألمانيا وقد كونت جذوع الأشجار على الجانبين شهادة التوحيد مع الادعاء أن ألمانيا قد أغلقت الحديقة. 
الحقيقة: الصورة هي لوحة لفنان مصري وقد تم حذف توقيعه من عليها. 


5. في احد المستشفيات الأمريكية جهاز رسم القلب لأحد المرضى يرسم كلمة الله 
الحقيقة: منتدى يهودي هو صاحب الإشاعة ليضحك منا 


6. إسلام مايكل جاكسون . 
الحقيقة: مايكل جاكسون يعلن احترامه للإسلام ولكنه ينفي الدخول فيه . ( إن الله لغني عن العالمين ) 


7. صورة الحرمين المكي والمدني تظهر مضيئة في صور التقطتها الأقمار الصناعية ليلا 
الحقيقة: الصورة ملفقة بالفوتوشوب حيث أنها التقطت نهارا وتم تغميق المباني المحيطة بالحرمين للإيحاء أنها التقطت في الظلام 


8. صورة من وكالة ناسا توضح خط على سطح القمر من أثر انشقاقه للنبي . 
الحقيقة: الصورة أيضا ملفقة بالفوتوشوب ، وبالبحث في موقع ناسا لم يوجد أي أساس لهذا الخبر. 


9. صوره لمبني مكعب باللون الأسود يقال أنها بار تم افتتاحه في أمريكا يطلقون عليه تفاحة مكة ويقولون انه تشبيه للكعبة المشرفة 
الحقيقة: هذه الصورة لمقر أحد معارض شركة أبل المنتجة لنظام تشغيل الماكنتوش المنافس لمايكروسوفت والمبني المكعب ما هو إلا مدخل زجاجي للمعرض وقد كان مغطي بطبقه سوداء حتى موعد الافتتاح.

10. خبر اسلام رائد الفضاء نيل أرمسترونغ لأنه سمع صوت الآذان على سطح القمر، مطابقا لما سمعه من أحد مساجد القاهرة
الحقيقة: رواية أطلقتها صحيفة ماليزيا، في بداية الثمانينيات، وقامت صحيفة الخليج الاماراتية بالاتصال برائد الفضاء،الذي نفى الخبر جملة وتفصيلا وانه الى غاية ذلك التاريخ لم يكن زار مصر أصلا، وقد قامت سفارات الولايات المتحدة الأميركية في دول الشرق الأوساط باصدار بيانات صحفية تنفي هذه الإشاعة

و الله أعلم

منقول

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يا غسان في صورة مش شايفها وفي تقرير من صحبفة امريكية لكن للاسف تم حذفه.. :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## keana

لا عنجد شو هذا الكلام 
معقول

انا بضم صوتي لصوت غسان

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## اجمل حب

[align=center] 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
[/align]

----------


## anoucha

عنجد صرنا متل المجانين بس نسمع  شي نصدق دغري

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Bl (14): 


> عنجد صرنا متل المجانين بس نسمع شي نصدق دغري


[align=center] 

لسه المجانين احسن منا بالفهم :Icon31: 

مشكور غسان :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

لا حول الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## رمز الاسود

مابحلو :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

انا مع غسان 

وكله هاذ اشاعات

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

[align=center]

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  ولا حول ولاقوه الا بالله [/align]

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

لا اله الا الله

----------

